# GFCI for boiler pumps?



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

So I'm installing a new electrical panel to replace the old Murray one in my basement, and notice that I currently have a 15A-1P GFCI breaker that feeds my boiler controls and Taco circulating pumps (fractional HP).

Does anyone know a legitimate reason why they would have put these loads on a GFCI? The only ground fault interruption requirement in a basement that I know of deals with general purpose receptacles.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Basement = gfi in dwellings. I am being serious with you this time.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Basement = gfi in dwellings. I am being serious with you this time.


Even if the boiler controls and pump are hardwired? 

I agree, any 120-volt receptacle would have to be GFCI protected.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

But the only NEC requirement for GFCI in basements is for receptacles - not lights, pumps, electric water heaters, or anything else. Right?

Is there any other Code section that addresses this besides 210.8?


----------

